# CO2 Cartridges in Checked Luggage When Flying?



## chuckie33 (Oct 2, 2008)

Are CO2 cartridges allowed in checked bags going on a flight? I'm flying up to NY and taking a lot of my bike stuff with me including a few spare CO2s. Thanks.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*No....*



chuckie33 said:


> Are CO2 cartridges allowed in checked bags going on a flight? I'm flying up to NY and taking a lot of my bike stuff with me including a few spare CO2s. Thanks.


Just buy them when you get there.


----------



## COTarHeel (Apr 30, 2011)

Everything I've heard about this points to them NOT being allowed, checked or carry-on. All PSI-based arguments regarding how unlikely it is that they would rupture aside, with air travel such a hassle, why set yourself up for potentially one more headache with TSA? They're easy enough to find and buy at your destination.


----------



## ChainChain (Sep 25, 2010)

CO2 cartridges for artificial limbs are an exception to the hazmat limits on planes. One could argue that a bike is an extension of ones self.


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

Nope, I accidentally brought a couple through security at the Salt Lake Airport and got a special meeting off to the side with the security folks. Seems like little canisters of pressurized gas makes the security people suspicious!


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

A 20oz CO2 cartridge explodes with tremendous force. Back in my high school days we went camping and brought along BB guns. We ran out of BBs so we had some cartridges left over. Tossed them into the fire and ran for cover.....KABOOOOOM!


----------



## chuckie33 (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I didn't figure they were allowed but thought I check and see.


----------



## Kronk (Jan 4, 2004)

All of their requirements are here:TSA: Prohibited Items


----------



## stumblemumble (Mar 31, 2006)

IF you are going to Papua New Guinea highlands or some other place that you won't be able to get cartridges then just state you have them. They'll bag them in a red bag and ship them in a special compartment I think. 
I once forgot I had a hammer in my backpack and that's what they did, my hammer was given to me upon arrival in Hawaii. It was kinda funny.


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

stumblemumble said:


> IF you are going to Papua New Guinea highlands or some other place that you won't be able to get cartridges then just state you have them. They'll bag them in a red bag and ship them in a special compartment I think.
> I once forgot I had a hammer in my backpack and that's what they did, my hammer was given to me upon arrival in Hawaii. It was kinda funny.


This would depend on the airline and the nature of the item. We tried this with CO2 on a trip to a remote part of China near Tibet. Airline wouldn't let them on so they had to be tossed.


----------



## tl1 (Dec 21, 2003)

*You can check them*



Kronk said:


> All of their requirements are here:TSA: Prohibited Items


...according to this info. as long as they are are no longer sealed. Or in other words send them separately or buy them at your destination because all the ones used as bicycle tire fillers I've seen are factory sealed. :thumbsup:



> Compressed gas cylinders are allowed in checked baggage or as a carry-on ONLY if the regulator valve is completely disconnected from the cylinder *and the cylinder is no longer sealed (i.e. the cylinder has an open end). *The cylinder must have an opening to allow for a visual inspection inside.
> Our Security Officers will NOT remove the seal or regulator valve from the cylinder at the checkpoint. If the cylinder is sealed (i.e. the regulator valve is still attached), the cylinder is prohibited and not permitted through the security checkpoint, regardless of the reading on the pressure gauge indicator. Our Security Officers must visibly ensure that the cylinder is completely empty and that there are no prohibited items inside.
> *Please note*: Many of the seals/regulators used in paintball are not designed to be removed from their cylinder by the end user. The seal/regulator should only be removed and reinstalled by a factory trained technician.
> Passengers considering air travel with a compressed air or CO2 system would be advised to contact its manufacturer for guidance in locating a qualified technician, or to consider shipping the system to their destination via a parcel service.
> ...


----------



## wokman777 (Feb 18, 2017)

https://www.faa.gov/about/initiatives/hazmat_safety/

Quantity limit: Up to four cartridges/cylinders containing nonflammable gas may be carried. Each cylinder must not exceed 50 ml (equivalent to 28 g carbon dioxide cartridge).
May be carried in checked baggage only.* Airline approval is required.
Cartridges/cylinders not installed in the device should be securely packed.
Compressed gas cylinders, canisters, and cartridges with a volume larger than 50 ml are forbidden in baggage unless covered by another exception in this table.
For air guns and similar devices, see TSA security rules (http://www.tsa.gov/travel).
*Though allowed in carry-on baggage and checked baggage under U.S. and international hazardous materials regulations, TSA security rules allow these cartridges in checked baggage only.


----------

